# Riverside Santa Fe Station



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

My next project is modeling the historic Santa Fe station in Riverside, CA. In the planning of our backyard railroad, we had always envisioned this structure and now it is finally time to start. I will be posting the progress in this thread if you are interested. 

Some brief history taken from the SFRH&MS magazine (The Warbonnet, Second Quarter 2002): The new concrete and stucco Santa Fe depot was built in 1927 at the cost of $75,000. It is an outstanding example of Hopi-Pueblo style and was not duplicated on the system except for Mesilla Park, New Mexico. It featured heavy stucco walls, recessed wood framed windows, rustic beams, and Craftsman style details like hand hammered light fixtures and door hinges. The station was located between 7th and 8th street and opened out onto a park and gardens. The agency closed March 30th, 1984 and still survives today. The structure fell into heavy disrepair until the city restored the building and converted it into office space.


In 1:29th scale, the structure will be 75 X 20 inches. I plan to build the station as close to the prototype as possible while still having it fit in the layout.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is the sight of the new station:







Preparation for the foundation:


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like a cool project, I'll be watching.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool! What a great depot, should be a fun build. Nice looking layout you have there, too.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was hoping not to read that the station had been torn down. I was relieved at the point where you mentioned that it had been restored. I'll be following your project.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The foundation of the station is now in place:



As well as the platforms:





The pad was poured so that the top of the cement is level with the top of the rail head. Next step is to ballast between the platforms and the track. More to follow...


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

When you say foundation you mean FOUNDATION







I do like the looks of that station and I am looking forward to watching you build it. Just a quick question, are you going to put a platform between the two tracks in case you have both a west bound and an east bound train that are both make station stops?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to give you credit Michael,

You do some really nice work...........


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, nice work on the foundation and platforms.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

HOLY #[email protected]! Now that is how you build a railroad. I've just spent some time on your web site. I'm impressed and looking forward to seeing what comes next.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Just browsed your web site. WOW!! And how old did you say you are...........


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the kind comments! I really appreciate you taking the time to read this thread. 

As far as the platform between the two tracks, there just isn't enough room sadly. I ballasted between the platform and tracks as well as the ends of the platform. I plan to asphalt the rest of the area around the station and include a display track at the far end. This is as far as I am able to get outside due to the rainy weather here, so the next post will be the start for the actual depot.








Oh, and Madman, I am twenty. You can say I became addicted to this hobby at a young age haha!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, your signature line is evident throughout your photos as well as your website. Well done! 

I can't wait to see your completed station, it should be AWESOME. Gorgeous!! 

BTW, hope the SoCal rains don't wash anything away where you're at...


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thankfully, nothing here is in danger of washing away! Thanks for looking at my site.


The plan for the station is to build it out of styrofoam and then plaster the structure to get the stucco effect. There are three parts to the station: Open Arcade, Main Station, and Baggage area. I will start with the easiest of the three, the open arcade. Dad and I spent a few hours down at the station with a tape measure taking measurements (thankfully we didn't get arrested haha). After doing the conversion to 1:29, I started to sketch out the pattern on the foam. The foam and foam cutter I picked up from Michael's.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finished up the open arcade:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking great so far










Riverside has always been one of my favorite Santa Fe depots. Love those tile heralds.


Your method of styrofoam and plaster over the styrofoam is how I made some California Missions for both of my sisters' 4th grade school projects (did San Antonio and Santa Barbara). Although instead of plaster I used Durham's Water Putty. They look nice, but I doubt they would work outdoors.
http://www.waterputty.com/


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, I did Mission San Juan Capistrano for my 4th grade project! Not sure yet what I will use for the tile heralds but they sure are unique.


Next up is the baggage building which has some more intricate architecture.







Here is the drawing board/table. More progress to follow.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

As to the tile heralds, print them on paper, glue paper to plastic, cut out parts not needed and then coat with several coats of gloss cote by Testors.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

My 4th grade class visited San Juan Capistrano mission instead of building missions. Took an Amtrak San Diegan. Still F40, Amfleets, and a Metroliner cab car back then.

Not sure if this will help or not since you already went to the Riverside depot in person and likely took photos of your own, but one of my many Santa Fe books had this photo of one of the logos:











Too bad it is black and white and at an angle. Otherwise I bet you could size it and print for your depot.



Hmm, I didn't think to look at my copy, but the Warbonnet magazine issue you have might also have this same logo image. The book it came from was also published by the Santa Fe Historical/Modeling Society.



The "display track" you mention in a previous post. Do you plan to park one of your great looking Santa Fe business cars there? Would look awesome.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Andre - That is a great suggestion for the heralds!


Matt - Thanks for the image - the magazine I own doesn't have any good pictures of the heralds. And yes, actually, the business car was one of the reasons I thought about a display track!

Continuing on with the baggage building. This one is not symmetric window wise, so it will be one side at a time:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice looking Station. I love the S.F. Very cool looking.

Fred


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's coming along nicely! I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of the project as it progresses.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

More progress to follow!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, Speaking for myself, I can't wait to see how this turns out. Please get back into the shop and do some more work.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, now that the two wings are built, it is time to start working on the main station. This section has some very intricate architecture so it will test my foam cutting skills! These are the dimensions of the main station that I got a few weeks ago.



And so it begins...


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking really good Michael.

I reworked that Riverside logo I posted to now be the right angle, color, and size (scaled to 1:29 scale). According to the book I have, the real ones had a diameter of 4' 8". So if my math is correct, this roughly equals a diameter of 1.93" in 1:29 scale.


Feel free to use this in any way you need.











To show up online this is in a .jpeg format. I have it saved on my computer in a higher .bmp format. If you'd like this higher quality format to print, send me an email ([email protected]) and I'd be happy to email you the higher quality image. Pretty simple to use, just insert the image in Microsoft Word (should show up as the right 1.93" size) and print in color.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Just thought you'd like to see my friend Ken's rendition of the Sante Fe Station in Berkeley. He made it using 1/4" thick clear acrylic and used a hamster ball for the dome. The sign is blue and white engraving stock.



















Russ Miller


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt: Sent you an email.

Russ: The station looks great! I am impressed with the dome roof. Where was that picture taken and how were the curved walls made? 



More progress... 



Adding the first layer of gingerbread:


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The curved wall was made using a section of cast acrylic tube and the dome is a hamster ball with the air slots filled in with Bondo. The photos were taken during the BAGRS Annual Meeting in 2009. The station won Best in Show for the model contest and has been outside ever since. It is holding up great.
Russ


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, Do you have a picture of the Berkley station in the garden?


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The planters and overhang are in place. I ran some wires through the overhang for the lights.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I also started to stucco the wings. I'm using Quikcrete topcoat that is mixed in a 5 gallon bucket. Once it is the consistency of pancake batter, I apply it over the foam using a paintbrush. I didn't take many pictures during the process, but here is a before and after. The stucco really brings out the intricate details of the station.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Is that styrofoam going to hold up ok outdoors?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Covered with a thin layer of concrete, I say yes, it will hold up fine.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ray, these should hold up well as no foam is exposed to the environment. I'm very pleased with how the concrete coating has worked out so far.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

That concrete gives a really nice texture. I have a concrete (cement and sand) over stryofoam store front outside that has held up outside for about 15 years. This is a really good way to build a garden building. 

Terl


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I'm quite pleased with the texture. The stucco really brings the building to life.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I made the trim pieces that blend the main station into the wings. All that is left is to make the roof and then the foam cutting is finished.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

More stucco! This took many coats and a few days to complete.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I decided that I would try out another idea I had for the Santa Fe heralds. I'm not sure these will work in the long run, but it was worth a shot. I used modeling clay to carve out the tile heralds. They are certainly not as perfect as using a picture, but I thought they might give some depth. 






Fast forward (a lot!) and I made four heralds as well as some tile for the balcony. I think after a touch of weathering, these might work. 



A before and after of the lettering. Again, not as perfect as I would like but I couldn't think of a better way.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The roof of the main station is spanish tile that I am getting from Plastruct. I made the roof beams and the "ceiling" of the station using scrap foam. 







The ceiling was put in so that the interior lights could have a place to hang from and that no light would escape out the tile roof. 




And a preview of the tile...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Michael. I love the technique you are using. It must be getting a bit heavy now? What scale is the Plastruct Spanish tiling for the roof and Stock number please?
Rod


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 27 Feb 2011 01:59 AM 
What scale is the Plastruct Spanish tiling for the roof and Stock number please?
Rod 


I'd guess it's the 1:24 scale tile roof. Plastruct number PS-116. 

According to the online catalog it comes in 12" x 7" sheets. Also available in a 24" x 7" sheet (PS-116L)





Station is looking great Michael. Looking forward to more update photos.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is coming along quite nicely...keep it up. 

Chris


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd agree with Matt. The catalog has O (48:1), G (24:1), and dollhouse (12:1) 

Looking good Michael !!!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, you guys got it - Plastruct PS-116. And yes, the building is quite a bit heavier now than it was before the stucco!

My goal is to finish up the two wings so that I can focus on the main building. All the doors and windows will be scratch, made from assorted Evergreen plastic. One drawback to the foam and stucco method of construction - each window/door will be made for its corresponding hole in the building. No assembly line for these unfortunately.








Slowly but surely, these are coming along...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This is where you are going to shine Michael. You are creating a unique piece with a place to live for years to come. Imagine when trains come visit...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael, 
It was great to see the main section in person last night. Looks great. You will have to give me some lessons. 

Paul Deis


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Paul, you will have to find a place for some spanish stucco themed buildings in your town!

Here are all the doors and windows for the baggage building.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Micheal, 
Well I guess this explains why we haven't seen you at TVGRS lately! Although, to be truthfull, I have not been able to get to many of the meetings lately. GREAT work! Fun hobby isn't it? Say "Hi" to your folks, 
George


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to this weekend's work.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finals are over and it is time for a break! Here, the doors and windows have been added to the baggage wing.





The light bar is complete and ready to be mounted under the roof.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Lights were added to the main station including eight lamps under the balcony. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I would pull the wire for these lights through the balcony using the leads that I put in before plastering, and it actually worked as planed! 




Here is what I used for the light fixtures under the balcony. After this picture was taken, I drilled holes on each side so light would shine through.




For the "Riverside" signs, I found these 3/4" tall decorative letters at Michael's. I like these because they will stand off the stucco and give some depth.



The letters are in and the lights work. The building is sitting on top of my closet in my dorm room.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is what it looks like all together on the layout.







Also, this is how I sealed the windows so that the interior lighting will not "leak" out of the building. After the windows and doors were placed, caulk filled the gaps. The white caulk was then painted black, then tan to match the building. Sorry that I'm jumping around so much in this thread!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great, I'm curious what your classmates thought seeing your work.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very impressive build! Not only because of the a different appearance than most buildings but also because of the very daring prototype style of architecture to model. Can't wait to see the rooftiles on top! 
I really like your construction style using foam.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, my roommates get a kick out of what I do haha. They have never seen anything quite like it so I try to get them involved if I can!


I made these tiles out of modeling clay and let them harden before painting. In hind sight, I should have just used square plastic but I got carried away when I was making the heralds. 




I applied the Santa Fe heralds and the tiles the same way as I did the lettering. I used caulk to secure the tiles and came back later to cut away the excess. In this picture, you can see the lamps under the balcony.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

After the caulk dried, I cut away the excess and painted any white spots tan to match the building. Also note that the decorative chains have been added above the balcony. I used the chain from Ozark Miniatures. Again, this work was done in my dormroom whenever I needed a break from studying


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Now time for the tile roof! 

I am using Plastruct 1:24 Spanish tile sheets. 



I am cutting the ends of the sheets with an exacto knife in order to splice multiple sheets together. I plan to fill the splice with caulk to seal any gap, then paint the roof to hide any imperfections.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking great!

If you haven't already picked out a paint color for the roof tile, I'd recommend Folk Art Craft Paint Terra Cotta #433


I had been searching for a good roof tile color for ages since Pactra stopped making their terra cotta paint and was notified about Folk Art's terra cotta paint. I just finished painting the roofs with this paint on two of the buildings on a section I'm redoing on our HO layout. You can see them here:


HO Layout Photo 1

HO Layout Photo 2 




I bet a spray paint would be a lot quicker and easier, but if you can't find a good spray can color for a tile roof you might want to look for the Folk Art Terra Cotta paint. I found some bottles at a local JoAnn's Fabric store.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

By my experience, paint accentuates imperfections but hides details


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

San Juan, that color does look really nice. I love your HO layout! I was looking into spray paint because of the large area that would need to be painted and I found one that I plan to use. It is "roof tile red" that is used to paint the aluminum vents and other things sticking out of tile roofs on houses. Since this paint matches actual roof tile, I'm going to give it a shot and see how it comes out.

I have spliced all the panels together and am now in the process of filling the gaps.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

It's nice to see someone else building a 1/29 model without reducing proportions. I'm in a slow process of building a feed mill that's 5'x4' x7' tall. 
 Link to project here


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

It's nice to see someone else building a 1/29 model without reducing proportions. I'm in a slow process of building a feed mill that's 5'x4' x7' tall. http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#143434


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice work!! That is a huge structure and will look great when you have it all finished!


Here is the roof after painting 




I also found some Ozark Miniatures benches laying around and decided to put them together. I will have to order some more of these


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I started the process of building the windows and doors for the main structure. This is going to be a little harder than I anticipated due to the curved trim pieces on the corners of every window. I heated evergreen plastic strips using a heat gun and bent the plastic to match the curve of the stucco. This means that every window is different and I am going to have to assemble these carefully so I don't get confused. There are 4 large windows, 6 small windows, two main doors, 4 side panels (next to each main door) and a door leading out to the seating area.


I cut out every piece for each door and window frame and put them into plastic bags. I think that I will plan to just build one window at a time until they are all done.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

My goal is to have the station and platform done (except for the doors and windows in the main structure) for our open house during the Big Train show. The structure is pretty much done and now I need to finish the area surrounding the concrete pad. The first picture shows how it is now.

The plan is to put in asphalt on the left side for a parking lot with a road running into the background. On the right, I plan to put in a powered display track so that a car can sit there with lights on. I also intend to have platform lights. What I need to do first is to pour a concrete base for the asphalt to follow:


Before: 



Concrete base:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am using BridgeMasters lamp posts that are wired together and are fastened down to wood blocks. I plan to hot glue the blocks down on the concrete and then put the asphalt over the wood blocks. This way, if a lamp breaks, I can easily pull it up out of the asphalt for repairs. Here is one of the strings of lamps ready to be installed:




Also, I made the display track using some scrap rails and ties lying around. This track will be powered so that a car or caboose can sit with the interior lights on. I also made the end of the rail uneven so that it looks like the track was cut and paved over.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

We appreciate you taking time from your work to post pictures and keep us updated. Thank you.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am using black roofing grit for the asphalt. As with the ballast for the railroad, I mix the rock with concrete glue, apply, and let harden. 90 pounds of material was used for this project and I am very pleased with the results.


Here you can see how the platform lights are being put in. 

 


 
I was very careful to make sure the asphalt was below the railhead and out of the webs of the rail for the crossing.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

And here is a picture of myself to give you an idea of the size of the area that the station will take up. (the station will be on the concrete pad behind me)


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Dam that is some nice looking asphalt that you installed, keep up the good work

Andre


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Where did you get the asphalt with so fine sand in it, all I can find around here has 
small stones in it and dose not make a good looking road, you have what I been looking 
for. Oh by the way you are doing a great job on the station landing and the station itself. 
Looks great. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By flats on 18 May 2011 01:07 PM 
Where did you get the asphalt with so fine sand in it, all I can find around here has 
small stones in it and dose not make a good looking road, you have what I been looking 
for. Oh by the way you are doing a great job on the station landing and the station itself. 
Looks great. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 

He Said

_*"I am using black roofing grit for the asphalt. As with the ballast for the railroad, I mix the rock with concrete glue, apply, and let harden. 90 pounds of material was used for this project and I am very pleased with the results."*_

You can purchase roofing granules from any commercial roofing supply store. They usually come in 50lb or 100lb bags. Commercial roofers use them to dress around penetrations and such over the mastic to protect the mastic and asphalt from the sun's UV rays. I don't know where you can get the concrete glue.

Andre


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great project, really looking good in all respects!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By flats on 18 May 2011 01:07 PM 
Where did you get the asphalt with so fine sand in it, all I can find around here has 
small stones in it and dose not make a good looking road, you have what I been looking 
for. Oh by the way you are doing a great job on the station landing and the station itself. 
Looks great. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 
Here is a link to the company's website, they have all kinds of useful things. They make a green rock material similar to the asphalt that they say is perfect for grass, but I have never tried it.

Also, I buy the concrete glue at places like Home Depot or Lowes BUT be careful to not buy diluted white glue! The straight up white glue may be hard to find at times but it works the best.


*A1 Grit Company*
_C - 51 Black_

http://www.a1grit.com/granules.htm

I also use_ A1 Grit #5_ for ballast

http://www.a1grit.com/crushedgranite.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The next half of the platform is a little more complex because of the display track but the process is the same. The only difference was that I placed plastic strips on the inside of the web of the rail to keep the asphalt out. This side ate up a LOT of asphalt!!









As the sun was setting, I was able to finish the last of the asplalt.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great, nice work!!!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

is the lighting wired up yet? Id like to see some night shots with the platform, station and business car all lit up!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a friend of mine take some good night pictures, so once he gets them to me, I will post them!

Here are the Ozark Miniatures benches. I painted the ends the desired color, assembled the benches, and clear coated them to make the wood look as if it was stained.





Other detail parts include an Ozark Miniatures scale and LGB baggage cart.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Michael, Really looking good, you have done a great job on building this station. 
Can hardly wait to see it complete and dress up with figures and stuff. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnificent model, Michael. It's awesome to see the thought, building techniques and talent used to make this....


----------



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic work.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have watched this post as your building and all I have to say is Excellent you have done a wonderful job. 
Excellent in all the Building and Details


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are all of the doors for the main station. Now that these are built, ten windows need to be constructed and then I will be done with all of the doors and windows!!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Each of the windows in the main station have 'rounds' in the frame. I bent each round with a heat gun to fit the opening.




http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/... Fe Station/?action=view&current=DSC09928.jpgAfter each door/window is built, painted, and glass attached, they are placed in the building and sealed with caulk.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work in progress Michael, keep the pictures coming, when do you want to make me one of dem dar buildings???? Great work, Something that will make you proud when finished, and anyone who comes and views the great work, and your talents. Regal


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, this building has been quite a project!!

Last of the windows finished!! I would say that each piece took about an hour to build and install. 32 hours later, they really make the building.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I realized that with so many windows that I really need some kind of floor in the building. It doesn't need to be fancy, but just something so that you can't see the concrete foundation through the windows. It will also really improve the night viewing of the station.

I just cut some scrap wood to fit the building. The floor will be glued in place at the level of the main station doors.




Next, I painted the floor. Since I have no idea what the floor would have looked like in actuality, I decided to use a few different colors to break up the interior. 

 
Then, I made a few benches and a ticket desk out of scrap wood.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

After the benches were in place and some figures added, I have an interior!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

The interior is a great addition. It is a "good enough" feature and with the lights on, you can definately see inside. Great job.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great stuff, a work of art indeed!! Regal


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow this turned out great









It looks just like the real depot.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work Michael!!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Submit this build to Garden Railways Magazine!!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

What type of foam (and what thickness) did you use? With what did you cut the foam? 

Wonderful project! I've been wanting to build the Casa Grande, AZ station. This gives me a lot of clues to gettin' it done!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By Dick Friedman on 26 Sep 2011 01:13 AM 
What type of foam (and what thickness) did you use? With what did you cut the foam? 

Wonderful project! I've been wanting to build the Casa Grande, AZ station. This gives me a lot of clues to gettin' it done! 
I bought the foam from Michael's along with a foam cutter. They have different thicknesses you can choose from for your specific needs. Hopefully this thread will help for your project!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind compliments!


I also made a floor for the open area of the station so that I could glue the details down to something other than the concrete foundation. I used aluminum that you can find at Home Depot or Lowe's. After I painted the metal concrete grey, I added the details.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

One of the last tasks to be completed on this station is the main staircase on both sides of the building. I wasn't really sure how to get a smooth surface on top of the stucco, but I ended up using Woodland Scenics "Pave it" to lay down a smooth base. Then, I etched the brick pattern into the surface using an exacto knife.







I know the brick mason who was part of the station restoration project and he had a lot of good input on this part of the project. It was great working with him because he knew everything there was to know about the bricks and even had a few left over so I could match the color. One of his trademarks is to place a Riverside rain cross in every project he completes. He was also a big part of our railroad so I placed his rain cross into the models steps just as it stands today at the station.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

After paint:



Here is a leftover brick from the station I used to get a general feel for the paint. Every single brick is a slightly different shade of tan depending on which part of the furnace the brick was fired. This picture also gives a good scale comparison!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Exactly one year ago, I went down to the station to take measurements for the build. Here's the model today


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just awesome! Can you post a night shot? 
Steve


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, 

I've said it before but it bears repeating. 

You are one very talented young man. Thanks for sharing your build here with us. 

The station looks fantastic!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good job on main staircase. You get the colors very well. 
The completed station is beautiful to see; I'm looking forward to your next project already!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks just like the real thing...although cleaner and not fenced in









I like the business car parked near the depot.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Michael, 
you made something to be proud of. 
(and jealous for the rest of us)


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks again for all your kind comments! Steve, I will work on the night shot and hopefully santa will bring me a new camera









Here is a before and after shot


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

And just a few more final pictures...


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

This is absolutely outstanding. Your patience, creativity, and attention to detail are to be commended! WOW factor - A+++


----------

